# Z4 M-Coupe PCD



## zrdster (May 13, 2002)

Greetings,

I have a Monaco Blue M Coupe that is scheduled to begin production in week 20 (next week I think). I also have a PCD date scheduled for the 13th of June. Seems like a long time between beginning production and delivery so I'm wondering if PCD is delaying delivery or is this a normal amount of time between beginning production and delivery?

This will be our 5th Z and we also have an X5 and never have done the PCD so we are very excited to have the experience.

Thanks,


----------



## zrdster (May 13, 2002)

thanks for the feedback performance center folks...:thumbdwn:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

zrdster said:


> thanks for the feedback performance center folks...:thumbdwn:


Unfortunately this board is not my full time job and I don't do the scheduling. I do this on my own to help out when I can. But those kinds of replies will not help you :thumbdwn:

I saw your post on Friday, however the lady that does the scheduling was out of the office. My guess it is more on the lines of us being booked out from being shut down the month of April and a lot of deliveries being pused out to May.

They normally schedule out 2-3 weeks out from ETA on completed production and not when it starts production. But due to the circumstances above could have been pushed out further.


----------



## zrdster (May 13, 2002)

I-Won-Today said:


> Unfortunately this board is not my full time job and I don't do the scheduling. I do this on my own to help out when I can. But those kinds of replies will not help you :thumbdwn:
> 
> I saw your post on Friday, however the lady that does the scheduling was out of the office. My guess it is more on the lines of us being booked out from being shut down the month of April and a lot of deliveries being pused out to May.
> 
> They normally schedule out 2-3 weeks out from ETA on completed production and not when it starts production. But due to the circumstances above could have been pushed out further.


Of course I realize this isnt your job and I do appreciate the fact that you (and those like you) do this as a courtesy. Thanks for that...

It appeared though, as I saw several posts on different topics, that perhaps one needed to be in a certain clique and I don't do the whole clique thing.... unless one counts buying my fifth Z car and one X a clique.

I do appreciate your effort and service to the board though for sure.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

zrdster said:


> Of course I realize this isnt your job and I do appreciate the fact that you (and those like you) do this as a courtesy. Thanks for that...
> 
> It appeared though, as I saw several posts on different topics, that perhaps one needed to be in a certain clique and I don't do the whole clique thing.... unless one counts buying my fifth Z car and one X a clique.
> 
> I do appreciate your effort and service to the board though for sure.


Not a problem. Definetely no cliques. I could care less if this was your 1st BMW or 30th (which I have seen). A BMW customer is a BMW customer and all deserve the same attention regardless of their history.

I just wanted to find out exactly before I replied, but my best guess is your delivery date is where it is at because of us being booked up.


----------



## zrdster (May 13, 2002)

Thanks my friend. I assure you I meant no disrespect for you or what you do and I look forward to seeing you in June. 

Jon: Please feel free to delete this thread if you wish. I didn't intend for this to sound as it did..


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

zrdster said:


> Thanks my friend. I assure you I meant no disrespect for you or what you do and I look forward to seeing you in June.
> 
> Jon: Please feel free to delete this thread if you wish. I didn't intend for this to sound as it did..


You're more than welcome :thumbup:

Unfortunately I will be out of the office taken a vacation with my family the week of June 9th and won't be there to meet you personally. I'm sure you are going to have a great time and I hope you have an enjoyable drive home in your new M Coupe.


----------

